# washing machines - boredom alert I warn you



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Dear all, 

APologies in advance for the zzzz nature of this post. 

I have terrible luck with washing machines or else overuse them or something. Anyway, another one has just stopped spinning so I have sopping wet clothes that need to be put somewhere before re running when I get a new machine after Easter. It's a bind actually. Im just researching now on the internet all the various options but there are, if not 100s, at least 10s of different ones. 

Question - can anyone recommend one that does 7kg, spins properly and really gets rid of the water quite well?

Mnay thanks

Anna


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I'd go Miele anyday. They are expensive nut they do last. Life expectancy of a MIele is 20 years as opposed to the 3 or 4 your lucky to get out of more common brands.


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

My trusty old Candy washer dryer of 12 years finally blew up on me a few weeks back and I spent ages trying to find the right replacement. After much deliberation we settled for a:

Hotpoint WMD960 (thought the name was quite apt given what my children manage to do to their clothes  )

It's an 8kg drum, 1600 spin and VERY quiet!!

So far so good and I'm not needing to spin my nappies for a second time so guess it must be pretty good at removing water  

S xx


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi 

I have a Bosch  from 1999 and even though the programmes take a while is works great and have been very happy with it, not the cheapest but you do, to an extent, get what you pay for 

At least there should be lots of good Easter deals 

Good luck

Wendy K


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I've got an integrated Hotpoint though I'm not sure of the model number, it was relatively cheap, has a 7kg drum, but is very, very quiet and spins well. The only problem I have with mine is that it doesn't have a child lock function unlike my old Zanussi.

Chux xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

If it's not spinning it sounds like the drive belt has slipped off or stretched after too many heavy loads (I talk from experience there having had it happen a few times)  Depending on what make you have you may be able to just replace the belt. My old zanussi went and I took the drive belt to the local garage and got a fan belt the same size, kept it going for years more. It doesn't work with hotpoint though  

If you're buying a new machine german makes are best. Hotpoint are cheap but a mare to sort if they go wrong. 

Good luck with getting it sorted. 

Cath x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

We went for a Miele washer dryer and it's amazing - expensive but well worth it.


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello, cannot offer any advice on new washing machines because mine is a trouper - I have had my Indesit for more than 15 years and I swear that other than not overloading, I think the secret to longevity is to use good old fashioned washing soda in every white wash - it works exactly the same as Calgon but costs about £0.56 as opposed to £4.00 plus - i just put it in the powder draw at the same time as putting in the conditioner. I think it stops calcification/scaling and helps everything run more smoothly.

I do agree though - Miele seems to be the gold standard in WMs! I too would avoid Hotpoint - my parents have had nothing but probs with theirs!


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

I'd def go with Bosch - had mine for ten years no problem and it gets heavy use! 

Some of them are out of the same factory but different names though aren't they?


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

thank you,ladies, SO much. I am really touched you bothered on such a zzzzzz topic. 
I ended up with a Bush?? machine as it was cheap. I'll keep you posted. 

Goodness the excitement...

but seriously, thank you all

Anna xx


----------

